# Picture Dedications



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

This thread is for dedicating pictures. You can dedicate pictures to anyone. They do not have to be a PC member. Please keep chatting to a minimun


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

:blushed:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

This is dedicated to my best friend, Raymond:


----------

